# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle شروحات :  من تجارب المستخدمين بكبسة زر فقط حذف الكتابة الحمراء وغيرها بعد فك بوت لودر عن طريق eft pro

## ksa4soft

من تجارب المستخدمين
بكبسة زر فقط حذف الكتابة الحمراء وغيرها بعد فك بوت لودر عن طريق eft pro        
​ حذف الكتابة الحمراء وغيرها بعد فك بوت لودر اجهزة سامسونج عن طريق eft pro
الطريقة بسيطة فقط نقوم بضغط على Start ونقوم بتحديد BL من فلاشة رسمية نفس حماية والاصدار ونوصل الهاتف دونلود مود

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## ksa4soft

جزاكم الله خير على المنتدى والمعلومات القيمة

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم حبيبي على عرض التجربة

----------


## fakirgsm

جزاكم الله خير

----------

